# Motenergy Me1115 and Sevcon gen4 size 6 in a mini cooper.



## Isaac97 (Jun 3, 2019)

Hi,
lv_lim seems to indicate that voltage is dropping too low.
Manual states that voltage limits when it reaches 70% of the nominal voltage and when it reaches 120% of nominal. So can you look at the battery voltage and see if it's dropping too much? Seems like anything below 56 volts will cause the limiting.
If you're using a lower voltage battery for testing that would mess it up.
-Isaac


----------



## riwe (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Isaac,

Thanks for your reply. 

the nominal battery voltage of the system is acctually 96V, the screendump from DVT differs. I loaded the default PMAC TPDO's and the only voltage related entry I can find is Vcap. I made a graph showing Vcap and Ibat. There are small dips of Vcap during increased Ibat but they are well within the limits.


----------

